# Water leak behind glove box (need help)



## filcchar (Jan 12, 2006)

Cheers,

Need some help here!

After a rainy day i found drops of water falling from behind glove box, in order to find the leak i took the garden hose and turn on the water for 15 minutes (and i gave the car a heavy bath) ... nothing happen, but when I started the car and drive for a while ... the carpet become wet under the A/C filter, so I took the glove box and found clean water leaking near the A/C filter... 

Any ideas?

ps. sorry for the rusty english


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

there is a drain pipe from the bottom of the A/C evaporator to drain water and this gets blocked.
Unblock it and the water will drain out normally, you see the puddle under the car after you park from the A/C


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

That's great help ianH.I am having this problem since the first day I own my sentra.I was thinking the seal around the hole for the blower motor is bad...it is underneath the plastic panel (same place for the wiper motor and the linkage).I have never thought about the A/C drain before...


----------



## filcchar (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah thanks IanH I´ll try to find the drain... i guess its under the car near the wheel but i dont know for sure the spot and how to unblock it


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Well i admit i haven't looked for it but normally it goes down behind the top of the carpet and out the firewall by the passengers feet. I will take a look at mine and let you know if i see it.


----------



## filcchar (Jan 12, 2006)

ok... i´ll try to find it this weekend.... i saw a black tube near the A/C filter but I don't know if it´s the one


----------



## aepineda (Mar 5, 2008)

i have the same problem...and it happends more on rainy days...im gonna take a look right now...my girlfriend is upset becasue her feet got wet everytime and in the morning the cabin smells awful...


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

*Bump* any one found exact location yet ?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I looked and the rear of the control arm was wet, but i will have to get underneath to find it. 
I looked in the FSM and cant find any mention of it, was hoping for a diagram i could post.
anyone else ?


----------



## revoltrise (May 3, 2008)

the a/c drain on sentra's, altima's, and just about every other nissan up to 2004 is near the bottom of the firewall on the right (passenger) side of the car...just a black rubber tube, nothing fancy. if your a/c drain is plugged, make sure you fix it ASAP, depending on your model the leaking water can end up on your ECM...and that's never cheap.


----------



## Bruce J... (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm even getting water in the glovebox and all my stuff paperwork got soaked.


----------



## Bruce J... (Apr 7, 2020)

2015 Sentra


----------



## Bruce J... (Apr 7, 2020)

2015 Nissan Sentra water in glovebox and on floor of passenger side. Help me please.
360 340 2294
[email protected].
Thanks a million if you can tell me what to do to fix it.
Dam car only has 20,000 miles on it and that's frustrating.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Bruce J... said:


> 2015 Nissan Sentra water in glovebox and on floor of passenger side. Help me please.
> 360 340 2294
> [email protected].
> Thanks a million if you can tell me what to do to fix it.
> Dam car only has 20,000 miles on it and that's frustrating.


Water on the passenger floor is often caused by a clogged A/C evaporator case drain. However, if it's leaking into the glove box, I'd be more suspect of a leaking windshield.


----------

